# the red and the black



## Sauron (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## skyfarms (Oct 24, 2011)

Very pretty bars.  Your swirls look elegant!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 24, 2011)

Gorgeous! You always do such beautiful soap.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 24, 2011)

That's lovely.  :wink:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 24, 2011)

Your soap looks amazing!  Love the colour and adore your swirls!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful effect!

My swirls are very much a work in progress so I'm doubly appreciative of yours.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2011)

Stunning swirling.  I love your color choices...just simply beautiful soap.


----------



## harveybw (Oct 24, 2011)

Ooh now I really like those  How did you do the swirl, it's gorgeous!


----------



## agriffin (Oct 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!  I love it as always!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 24, 2011)

That's lovely!


----------



## thejamil06 (Oct 24, 2011)

These are GORGEOUS!!! How do you clean up your edges like that?...they are so picture perfect...


----------



## Mouse (Oct 24, 2011)

I just begged for tips on the CP forum on how to get a red like this...can you share what you used?
Your soaps are always beautiful.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice colours.


----------



## aroma (Oct 26, 2011)

I love the color and swirls


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 26, 2011)

Your swirls are lovely!


----------



## mom2tyler (Oct 28, 2011)

That is the prettiest black and red swirls I have ever seen!! Beats the heck out of mine that turns out pink and gray


----------



## trishwosere (Nov 4, 2011)

OMG, *fab-u-lous*


----------



## ladydiana (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow how gorgeous. I love the color combination and the swirls are so elegant looking.


----------



## Jezzy (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 14, 2011)

So  so beautiful


----------

